# Hymns that plaining express the Doctrines of Grace



## puriteen18 (Nov 30, 2004)

Last year I ordered a Trinity Hymnal (Baptist) and was rather disappointed that alot of good hymns were left out. 

For most of my life I've attended a regular SBC, and of course I don't expect any hymns on these subjects to really be present. But I've also noticed that these usually aren't the topics of the hymns used in Reformed churches either. In fact the only churches I know of that still sing hymns like this are Primitive Baptists.

Why?

Anyway, I thought I'd post one of my favorite hymns on these topics, and hope that you here may have some to add. Also, I'd really like to hear your opinions on these.

Hail Sovereign Love

L. M.

Hail, sovereign love that first began,
The scheme to rescue fallen man;
Hail matchless free eternal grace,
That gave my soul a hiding place.

Against the God who rules the sky,
I fought with hands uplifted high,
Despised His rich, abounding grace,
Too proud to seek a hiding place.

Enwrapped in thick Egyptian night,
And fond of darkness more than light,
Madly I ran the sinful race,
Secure without a hiding place.

But thus th´ eternal counsel ran,
"œAlmighty Love, arrest that man!"
I felt the arrows of distress,
And found I had no hiding place.

Indignant justice stood in view,
To Sinai´s fiery mount I flew,
But Justice cried with frowning face,
"œThis mountain is no hiding place!"

Ere long a heavenly voice I heard,
And Mercy´s angel form appeared.
Who led me on with gentle pace,
To Jesus Christ, my hiding place.

On Him Almighty vengeance fell,
That must have sunk a world to hell;
He bore it for His chosen race,
And thus became their hiding place.

Should storms of sev´nfold vengeance roll,
And shake this earth from pole to pole;
No flaming bolt could daunt my face,
For Jesus is my hiding place. 

A few more rolling suns at most,
Shall land me safe on Canaan´s coast.
There I shall sing the song of grace,
And see my glorious my Hiding Place!

~ Jehoida Brewer (1752-1817)
published in "˜The Gospel Magazine´ October 1776
_______________________________

There you have it. Total Depravity, Election, Effectual calling, Particular Atonement, and Perseverance of the Saints.


----------



## puriteen18 (Dec 1, 2004)

Things seem to be slow, so I thought I'd put another hymn up. I'd really like to know what you think of these.

8.7.

Sons we are through God's election
Who in Jesus Christ believe
By eternal destination
Sov'regin grace we here receive
Lord thy mercy, Lord thy mercy
Does both grace and glory give

Ev'ry fallen soul by sinning
Merits everlasting pain
But thy love, without beginning
Hath restored thy sons again
Countless Millions, countless millions
Shall in life through Jesus reign

Pause, my soul, adore and wonder
Ask, O why such love for me?
Grace hath put me in the number
Of the Saviour's family
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Thanks, eternal thanks to Thee!

Since that love had no beginning
And shall never, never cease
Keep, O keep me, Lord from sinning
Guide me in the way of peace!
Make me walk in, Make me walk in
All Thy paths of holiness

When I quit this feeble mansion
And my soul returns to thee,
Let the pow'r of thy ascension
Manifest itself in me
Through thy Spirit, through thy spirit
Give the final victory!

When the angel sounds the trumpet
When my soul and body join
When my Saviour comes to judgment
Bright in majesty divine
Let me triumph, Let me triumph
In thy righteousness as mine.

When in that blest habitation
Which my God has fore-ordained
When, in glory's full possession
I with saints and angels rest
Free grace only, Free grace only.
Shall resound throughout the blest.

[Edited on 2-12-2004 by puriteen18]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 2, 2004)

How about the "OPC anthem" -- How Sweet and Awful Is the Place. (I'm a purist, prefer the old language). Tremendous hymn on the theme of election and irresitible grace! 

Most OPC and PCA churches use the Trinity Hymnal (published since 1961, first by the OPC Committee on Christian Education, then later (including the now more common Revised version) by the joint venture (OPC/PCA) Great Commissions Publications. Is this the Trinity you're talking about? (I know they used to publish a slightly edited version for Reformed Baptist types.)

This Revised Trinity I'm looking at has nearly 100 hymns (out of 742) just dealing with the plan of salvation, according to the Reformed scheme. I guess if you'd rather have one hymn with many verses dealing with the subject exhaustively like the ones above (don't get me wrong, I think they are fine examples) then that's OK. But how many like that do you need in one book, when you have so much truth about all of life to convey and only so much space? Maybe we could use a couple more, but the selection I see is pretty thorough.

Having said that, let me share the "GPTS anthem" (sung at all commencements, convocations, conferences, etc.) to the tune Melita (Almighty Father, Strong to Save), but _not_ found in the TH. Too bad.

*By Grace Alone* author unknown

1)
Thou art our God, and we thy race
Elected by thy sovereign grace.
Not by the works which we have done
But by the cross our vict'ry's won,
Oh keep this truth within my heart,
That from it I may ne'er depart.

T
By nature we depraved did dwell
Under thy curse--deserving hell--
Sinful, corrupt in every part,
Not one pure motive in our heart.
Hadst thou not looked on us in grace,
We would remain a perished race.

U
In love eternal thou did chose
To save thy sheep; their bonds to loose,
No good did we within us have
To claim thy gracious plan to save.
Elected by thy grace alone;
Holy to stand before thy throne.

L
Incarnate did thy Son appear--
A sacrifice--a Lamb most pure;
To make atonement for his sheep
And perfectly thy will to keep.
Now cleansed from sin and righteous, we
Are sons and heirs eternally!

I
The blood of Christ by grace supplied
Was by thy Spirit's pow'r applied.
Thy Spirit we could not resist,
Who breathed new life into our breast.
Our souls alive, which once were dead,
Sing praise to Christ, the Lord, our Head!

P
With all thy saints we are preserved
To enter heav'n--a place reserved.
Secure we're kept within thy care,
Lest we be lost to Satan's snare.
Oh Sovereign God, all praise to thee
For our salvation, full and free!

7)
This hymn of thanks, Oh Lord we bring;
For by thy grace alone we sing.
Employ our lives in every sphere,
Thy law to keep; thy Name to fear,
"By grace alone"--this doctrine pure--
Our only comfort doth secure.

(shout aloud) AMEN


----------

